# Opening Day Dove Kills



## dadsbuckshot (Sep 5, 2009)

Lets hear the stories and See the Kill Pics...


----------



## Murphy (Sep 5, 2009)

Nothing on my part to show Got there at 11:30 and I shot twice missed one and just frustrated at the second one all I saw left at 2:45


----------



## EMC-GUN (Sep 5, 2009)

Are they gonna be coming out tonight before sundown? I saw 2. That was after me and Kherov packed up our guns.


----------



## MattBeck8 (Sep 5, 2009)

saw 4 most of them were to far but the ones that was close we missed


----------



## bigbarrow (Sep 5, 2009)

Where are the birds at...Had lots 2 weeks ago now i guess there in south georgia?


----------



## robertyb (Sep 5, 2009)

Shot 4 times & killed three birds. Super slow day. Birds just up and disappeared. They were there, now they are gone.


----------



## Big Eights (Sep 5, 2009)

Went to a shoot in Rydal Ga. Me and two friends limited out. Most dove i have ever seen. Flew all day and shots never stoped. Checked by ranger Cox who was very nice and  professional . Had the best hunt ever.


----------



## vol man (Sep 5, 2009)

Killed 5 in Jasper
Shot a good bit
The field was good for about 2 hours out of 7
Slow day, but better than last year
Visited by DNR, everybody on the field was clean 

Saw some great youth participation this year!  Good job to all you dad's who brought a kid to the field today!!!


----------



## Murphy (Sep 5, 2009)

Took my daughter but she had more fun making some shade with the tree limbs than watching empty skies she never got to shoot but we will try again Monday


----------



## holler tree (Sep 5, 2009)

had a good shoot at di-lane didnt look like much at first but then it came alive fast around 4:30 just like the game warden said it would. 18 kills between me and the girls.


----------



## hound dog (Sep 5, 2009)

Had A good shoot After 5:00pm but from 12:00 to 5:00pm it was slow took 21 between 2 of us.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 5, 2009)

*GREAT shoot!!*

18 guns, 167 birds.  Hit the field at 3:00 PM, came out around 6:30Pm.  Unfortunately, I WAS NOT a major contributor


----------



## flybum84 (Sep 5, 2009)

had a really nice shoot at ft benning in field P3. the birds came in steady all day and my buddy and I both limited out. I was pretty awesome being it was his first hunt. I could have shot better but I started to get fustrated with my new yildiz SXS 20 ga. the right barrel misfired about 15 times. qwe were also set on the top of a hill so the birds we're in our face before we knew they were there. it was a great opening day though besides the gun problems.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Sep 5, 2009)

4 birds came in 2 left


----------



## bigbass07 (Sep 5, 2009)

walton co. we had 5 people all limited out by 3 oclock and several other fields around shot alot also don't know #s but as much as they shot they all should have 2 limits each.


----------



## NBN (Sep 5, 2009)

Limited out in Harris Cty. On the field at 12 and off the field at 5!


----------



## Fishingchickenman (Sep 5, 2009)

Went to cedar creek wma saw a few birds shot 6 times killed 1  Left at 3 o clock to watch the game

CT


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 5, 2009)

Looked like about a dozen hunting a neighbors pasture. 

The shooting rarely stopped this afternoon. When I drove by I saw birds flopping in the field.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 5, 2009)

pretty pitiful for me today only shot 8


----------



## maker4life (Sep 5, 2009)

I got nine with a box of shells . I was happy with my day , pretty good shoot overall .


----------



## AnchAk1961 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Shot 9 times / 7 birds*

Went to a shoot down around Dawson today.  Shot 9 times dropped 7 birds.  The field was loaded with birds on Thursday, but the guests of honor failed to appear in significant numbers today!??  Very light.  Go figure... But it sure beat cutting the grass!!!!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Sep 5, 2009)

Shot at the King Farm in Lavonia.  Sat there for 7 hours.  Shot 21 times.  Killed 5 mourning doves and a collared dove.  My dad shot "about a box" and killed 3 mourning doves and 2 collared doves.  Our buddy Mike shot 6 times and killed 2 mourning doves.  Not as bad as last year in Oglethorpe County, but pretty disappointing.

I got there late, even though I was there at 6:30, and the best spot was already taken.  There were 4 trucks at that gate.  I thought I had a good backup place, but I was wrong.  On the October season opener, I'll drive down when I get off work on Friday night and sleep in my car.  I wish I had done that last night.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sat in my back yard from 5pm till dark shot 8 times at 6 birds and counted 70 ducks .....


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 5, 2009)

Shot our field in Carroll County. Birds flew decent from 12 to 2 during the clouds. Then it slowed till around 5 which is when I had been seeing them during scouting trips this week. From then till 7:00 it was very good. I ended up with 13 and my dad had 14..just ran out of time on those last few (which we should have had..lol). 

On a side note this is the second year I have shot a LM choke in my 20 ga. and I think it could be the perfect dove choke. It is good close and even further out. Shooting 7.5 and 8's today the doves were flat dead when they hit the ground.


----------



## 8pointduck (Sep 5, 2009)

Joe Kurz was the pits. I though at first we were going to have a good shoot,but that was from 12 to 2. After that they left for somewhere else


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 5, 2009)

*Killed 11*

Shot a 20  today (wrong chokes) due to shells I was wanting to shoot up & it took me awhile to get with it but managed 11 after missing my first 10-12 overall had a good day in Carollton (sp)alot of small birds some real small (just game out of the egg)


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Sep 5, 2009)

good day in the field. lost about ten more due to brush and other people claiming them, but i cant complain. 






--although it was opening day alot of the birds flew high from the beginning, and i would hit them and bust feathers out of them and then have to shoot them again. i think im headed to walmart to pick up some #6's for my next hunt. cant be limited to just short range shots.


----------



## Jim P (Sep 5, 2009)

How many birds you guy's have on that tail gate?


----------



## jackmelson (Sep 5, 2009)

limited out  at dilaine   lot of birds there everbody killed lots of birds out of the field   at 5oclock


----------



## JR (Sep 5, 2009)

Jim P said:


> How many birds you guy's have on that tail gate?



I count 30, which would equal 2 limits.  One for each pictured.  (Unless some are ringnecks, then those wouldn't count).


Oh, and GA DAWG and I limited today in Dawson.


----------



## hunt4bone (Sep 5, 2009)

Me and Dylan cleaned 23 birds and had 4more that were shot up to bad.Had a great day with my little buddy today.


----------



## bwilson (Sep 5, 2009)

Went to a shoot in Banks Co. We had very few birds. There were plenty of birds earlier in the week, but they never came in today.


----------



## J-Bomb (Sep 6, 2009)

I wish I could hang with y'all .  I saw 3 birds ALL DAY LONG!

-Could have been due to the fact that the idiot at the stand next to me was wearing BLAZING WHITE SHORTS!!!!!!   

(What kind of fool thinks that birds cannot see such things?)  Dove can spot seeds at hundreds of yards, why would any moron wear bright white shorts to a DOVE SHOOT?


----------



## theroaddog (Sep 6, 2009)

did good in Twiggs county, I know I shot a limit but lost a few to thick brush (you will have that when you sit in the corner of the field)  I came out with 9 in the bag.
I shot a tun of shells (more than I care to admit) because it took me a while to get warmed up.
the shooting was steady almost all afternoon and when i stopped shooting behind the birds and started leading them enough I managed to knock a few out of the sky.  

thanks for the good shoot Boneskull


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Sep 6, 2009)

I went on Public Land here in NC. It was Conner's first ever Dove hunt and the first one I have been to in 9 or 10 years. We had a blast. We picked up 11 and lost 1 that landed in a thicket. Two different Labs went in and looked but to no avail. One of the best hunts I have ever been on  public land. Figured there would have been more Hunters out there but I think the College Football had alot of the at home. That Conner is hooked now. She said she wants to go again. I think I shot 4 boxes of shells and 2 of them were High Brass 5 and 6 shot. All I had with me and made for alot more fun shooting. We walked off of the field shooting at them with our finger guns.... Good Luck to you guys in GA. They may be some more heading down yalls way in the next couple of weeks. Good Luck, Tim


----------



## waterdogs (Sep 6, 2009)

*where in banks co did you shoot.*



bwilson said:


> Went to a shoot in Banks Co. We had very few birds. There were plenty of birds earlier in the week, but they never came in today.



where did you go. i live here and could not find a place at all


----------



## tyler1 (Sep 6, 2009)

We had a really good shoot.  My son and I killed 28 between us.  

I used a Winchester 101 that my dad gave me last week and shot better than I have ever shoot in my life.  Great Day.


----------



## boparks (Sep 6, 2009)

I was lucky and was on one of the best pay shoots I've ever been on near Calhoun. Birds flew from noon on through the day.

It sounded like Gettysburg at times although there was alot of sky busting going on. The overcast skys/ weather helped as usually I just stand on the field and bake for hours and then the birds fly later in the afternoon.

Best shoot for me in a long time.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 6, 2009)

limited, but it was ugly.


----------



## Sting'em! (Sep 6, 2009)

I can tell you where the birds were not...in Monroe County! At least not in my field or the other field in hearing distance.  Worst shoot we've ever had there, including 2nd and 3rd season shoots.  Had only shot 2x at 5:00.  Worst yet, this was my girlfirend's first shoot and she didn't get much action.  I dont' know if the front that came through earlier this week pushed the birds out or what...but there was millet o'plenty on the field, just no birds.  We finally got a little action late in the afternoon, but too little too late.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Sep 6, 2009)

I limited yesterday as well.  I had to put the gun up and watch others shoot some stragglers.


----------



## tlong286 (Sep 6, 2009)

Slow in Monticello with high fast birds bookin' through like it was the 2nd weekend. Nobody got a limit out of 100 shooters.

I'm convinced I should have been there last year like everybody said over and over.


----------



## shawn mills (Sep 6, 2009)

Shot in Walton county and killed 12. Pretty good shoot


----------



## easbell (Sep 6, 2009)

We had a better shoot than I expected. 3 people limited. I shot 15 shells and killed 5 (should have killed 10). One of our 2 fields didn't get hunted. We got up 200+ birds out of it this morning. Should be good for Monday.


----------



## bigbass07 (Sep 6, 2009)

3 of us went back out this morning and shot we all limited in bout 1 hr. could have shot way more than that. birds a plenty, gonna cook a mess at lunch and get ready to shoot monday.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Sep 6, 2009)

Went back to the King farm this morning.  3 of us shot 28 times total and picked up 5 birds.  I shot 16 times and killed the first and last bird I shot at.  Oh well, 18 birds to eat in 2 days.  They'll taste good, but they're gonna be lonely in the freezer all by themselves.  Looks like I'm gonna have to take the pellet rifle with me and shoot some off the wires close to the houses where they don't want us shooting shotguns.  I need to kill a lot more birds up there this year to get my money's worth.


----------



## hevishot (Sep 6, 2009)

killed 14 yestedey and am going back after 
i sleep this lunch off and kill some more....plenty of birds in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2009)

Washington county, sitting on the bucket at 3:45 thru at 5:30, 15 birds, 23 shots.  Alot of fast and high flying birds for opening day, just picked my shots.


----------



## zzweims (Sep 6, 2009)

Not too good here  We were loaded with birds last weekend, but by Wednesday, most were gone.  Out of 20 guys, I don't think anyone limited out.  Some came close.  And most had a good time anyway.  Birds numbers looked slightly better this morning before 8:00, but it's pretty dead out there now.  Fortunately, nobody is hunting right now.  Hoping tomorrow will be better.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 6, 2009)

Missed a lot more than I hit but had a good time.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 6, 2009)

My nephew and I hunted our Dove club in Macon County. He shot well and is learning Dove field etiquette.. 

We had a great day - not as many birds as we hoped for. 

We are shooting a different field in the AM...


----------



## Lawdog1 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Thanks*



bigbass07 said:


> walton co. we had 5 people all limited out by 3 oclock and several other fields around shot alot also don't know #s but as much as they shot they all should have 2 limits each.




Thanks for the good shoot..we had a blast


----------



## fireman401 (Sep 6, 2009)

Not good at all.  Sat under the shelter all afternoon.  Never came in worth going into the field to shoot.  Not a typical opening say for me nor those invited at all.  Oh well, there is always next time.


----------



## Jeff.Cronic (Sep 6, 2009)

We had a blast on My farm in Greene County. Had famly and a few friends over. Birds started flying a little after 3 and then it was on the rest of the afternoon. Will try it again on Monday.


----------



## Inshore GA (Sep 7, 2009)

We shot a feild in Register around Statesboro and most of the 40 in the field limited. Fresh combined corn really draws em! Best opener ive had in years!!


----------



## hevishot (Sep 7, 2009)

14 Sat, 15 sun, 23 today....gotta love a sore shoulder.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 7, 2009)

hevishot said:


> 14 Sat, 15 sun, 23 today....gotta love a sore shoulder.


----------



## 20west (Sep 7, 2009)

Went to Rockmart one bird flew over around 4:30 and after about 100 shots it kept on flying. Buddy went to Walker Creek hunt in Caroll county and hunted a fly way in a pasture. They had a slow start but there were alot of birds later in the day. He was in the middle of the field and killed 6, but shot a box and a half.


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Sep 7, 2009)

We had a good shoot on sat and today.On sat we killed around 600 birds. There was around 45 people at least thats how man names where wrote down. this afternoon we had about the same luck. both field are in wrens ga. All the birds where shot from about 4pm til 6.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Sep 7, 2009)

There was only had a few bird where I shot.The feed was therebut the birds wasn't. I am sure they will be sooner or later. I be there then!  I did manage to take 11 birds with 22 shells Saturday.


----------



## Ga_mike (Sep 7, 2009)

boparks said:


> I was lucky and was on one of the best pay shoots I've ever been on near Calhoun. Birds flew from noon on through the day.
> 
> It sounded like Gettysburg at times although there was alot of sky busting going on. The overcast skys/ weather helped as usually I just stand on the field and bake for hours and then the birds fly later in the afternoon.
> 
> Best shoot for me in a long time.



Yes Bobby the birds were coming into the field. We drawed the lower end of the field. Didn't have as many birds coming in as the upper end had coming in. I only shot 16 shells. Some people were SKY BUSTING for sure....Had fun until that little problem that come up with another hunter. The way he had the field setup was unsafe if you ask me. Some things could of been done different. Glad to meet you. Have to do it again soon!

Mike


----------



## tracyt302 (Sep 7, 2009)

Best shoot in 9 years 32 people 20 limited 300-400 birds total. Flew steady all day long.


----------



## fredw (Sep 8, 2009)

My son, a buddy and I made a trip to Washington Co.  Had a great shoot....one of those that you'll remember for a long time.

We all three limited with less than two boxes of shells.


----------



## Model 11 (Sep 8, 2009)

Greene County...nonstop from 0230 till 5 PM when my party of 6 limited out with 90. Best shoot in 10 years!


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Sep 8, 2009)

shot yesterday until ten o clock. 4 people killed 50 birds, good hunt


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 8, 2009)

we had a good shoot outside Tignall, GA.

we ate a bunch of boiled peanuts and bbq chicken, then got into the field about 2:30 or so.  plenty of birds came into the field about 4:30 and the action stayed heavy for about an hour.  I killed the first 3 birds I shot at, then it went a little downhill from there.  we were actually not on the good side of the field but I killed 8 and Dad killed 13, I think.  I'm sure there were quite a few limits up on the other end of the field where the majority of the birds came into.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Sep 8, 2009)

Washington county. Had a few birds, I killed 7 with a box of shells or so. The field next to us shot continuously from 1pm until 6pm. They had a heck of a shoot. 
I ate a bunch of boiled peanut they had cooking. Later found out they were ate up with worms....Makes me sick to think about it. I eat the shells and all.  nasty


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 8, 2009)

I heard all the birds were at the Redlands and cedar creek most folks at the Redlands had there limits by 5 oclock .


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sat afternoon was outstanding, I sucked with a new gun, but my daughter had a blast and we ended with our two limits and sore shoulders. Monday morning was even better, and my son came along too. Had three limits in 2.5 hours with two youths that aint bad!


----------



## shotgun (Sep 9, 2009)

I limited out Saturday and Monday. Monday was a barn burner but the birds were late and most people had left.
Great Shoots.


----------



## Jim P (Sep 9, 2009)

Turkey Maniac, that pure protein is good for ya.


----------



## Khondker (Sep 10, 2009)

Anyone hunted at Redlands WMA?
How good was it?


----------



## Arrowslinger41 (Sep 12, 2009)

My Dad and I went to a good shoot last weekend up in Elbert County. My Dad almost got his limit but as for me, I was getting pretty good at shooting there tail feathers off as they flew by.


----------

